# Specific areas along Sakakawea to bowfish out of a boat?



## gr8_wyt_huntr (Jun 16, 2008)

I am from Cavalier, ND and i am looking for places along Lake Sakakawea or Audobon to go bowfishing out of a boat and go camping. I am not familiar with any places at all to bowfish so if anyone would give me some specific areas to go that would be awesome.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Email the game and fish, they will help alot.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

they are having a tourney at Audobon this weekend http://www.ndbowhunters.org/tournamentschedule.htm 
even if you dont enter check it out you can primative camp all around Audobon except for the refuge side , have shot a pile of fish off the embankment between Audobon and north lake


----------

